# Hannah - by Softness (~BBW (multiple), Imagery, ~SWG)



## softness (Dec 4, 2012)

~BBW (multiple), imagery, ~SWG - Grandma's recipe book changes several lives

*Hannah
by Softness​*
*Prologue *

Her mother was a substitute teacher and would occasionally teach us, subbing in for whichever subject was necessary. She had the look of someone who had carefully looked after themselves and the years had been kind. 

Naturally I was interested in Hannah although she was a bit thin for my taste. Her b cup breasts were beautifully shaped and perky and she had a flat toned belly. She didn't really enjoy sports; she was in my gym class and she had inherited her mothers skill of carefully looking after herself and she did do pilates. Her arms weren't toned and her shoulders were soft. Her skin was unmarred and free of imperfections. This was a girl who had never had a pimple but whom I couldn't help but think had the potential to gain a bit..

Some how I came to be friendly with her and we had lunch in the cafeteria. I pulled out a sandwich and she pulled out a surprisingly large tupper ware container from her back pack. As she opened it I was taken aback at the volume of food it contained. Hannah idly grabbed half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and munched on it. 

Conversation flowed easily between us and I discovered that her mother had wanted to move to be nearer her own mother. She was aging and needed care and had lost her seniority in the teachers union when she came to a new school board. Hannah was an only child and her mother and father had gotten divorced when they were she was very young. She didn't remember much about him. 

She was just finishing the second half of her peanut butter and jelly sandwich and popped open a can of coke (not diet). 

Next was a yogurt and a granola bar followed by a banana. At which point Hannah sat back in her chair and rubbed her flat toned belly belly with a contented sigh. I was pleased to see that she had an appetite. 

Hannah and I continued to eat lunch together and on Friday we both bought our lunches at the school cafeteria. I ordered a large poutine and she said ohh that looks good” I said “order it”. Much to my surprise she did. And after completing her meal of french fries and cheese smothered in rich gravy and a coke she naturally let out a small burp and said that she was really full. 

That afternoon I had Hannah's mom as a sub for my chem teacher. She knew very little about chemistry she admitted and so allowed us to work on homework assignments. I couldn't help but notice the tight jeans that showed off her legs and her tank top which showed where Hannah learnt how to do pilates. Her hair was dyed and her face despite make up showed the lines of aging. 

*Chapter 1 - It begins . . . *

Hannah and I continued to eat lunch together and I was aware that her appetite had increased. It was subtle but I thought she looked a bit softer. As we talked of the ridiculous assignment given to us by our science teacher, which involved colouring and frogs (need I say more) her spoon scraped the bottom of the plastic yogurt container and surprise flickered across her face. 

She looked up at me and asked “ would you like anything from the caf? I'm still a bit hungry.” 

"No thanks,"" I replied. 

_Her stomach must be expanding_ I thought to myself as I watched her walk away and join the line. Yes. Hannah hadn't fit those jeans that well before. They hugged her ass and thighs like they were custom made to fit them. I would have noticed.

She glanced over her shoulder as she joined the line and caught me looking checking her out and smiled warmly at me. I felt my heart swell in my chest and I returned her smile.

She returned with a slightly guilty looking smile and a medium poutine. 

“I don't know what it is but I was hungry and I just love poutine,” she explained (quite unnecessarily). I theorized that it didn't make sense to eat exactly the same amount of food for lunch everyday. She agreed and wondered why she had always.

I hadn't had her mother in about a month as a teacher, so when I sat down in English and saw her at the front of the class I wasn't prepared for the way she was dressed. Her jeans which had fit perfectly before were now on the tight side and though for her age she was still in good shape her jean dug into the new flesh on her belly revealing a slight tummy bulge. She had the beginning of a nice muffin top as well. 

She reached in her purse and returned with a chocolate bar and began munching while sitting on the corner of her desk and observing us students waiting for the bell to signify the beginning of the class. She finished the chocolate bar and casually tossed the wrapper into the garbage can, in an effort I think to be cool. We all just watched. The wrapper fell short of the garbage and she stooped to retrieve it. I inhaled sharply as her belly formed two distinct bunches and rolled over her jeans. She straightened up and adjusted her jeans and pulled her shirt down.

The next day at lunch I mentioned to Hannah that I'd had her mom for English. Hannah wasn't paying attention, intent on opening the chocolate bar she had just discovered in her lunch. She grinned and said “sorry I love chocolate what were you saying”. 

I repeated my comment told her about her mom's attempt at basketball with the chocolate bar wrapper. She frowned and said that's funny that she's eating chocolate, she told me yesterday she had gained seven pounds. I raised my eyebrows. It was confirmed. 

Hannah went home that night and fell into her usual routine, grabbing a snack and doing some homework. Then she ate dinner, chillef and watchrf TV with her mom. She rummaged through the snack cupboard and noticed a box of Twinkies. They were open and one package was missing. Twinkies were a novelty. Typically her mom would buy healthy snacks. 

_I wonder what changed_ she thought. In any case, now that she has put on seven pounds she knew deep inside that she shouldn't be eating Twinkies. But she grabbed the box and sat down to do some math (not her favourite). She ripped open a Twinkie package and bit into the soft chocolate and creme treat. She let out an involuntary sigh. 

_Those were good_, she exclaimed to herself. 

She buckled down and worked on some algebra trying to isolate the variable x. When she succeeded she persuaded herself that she deserved a reward and helped herself to another twinkie. She put the box back in the cupboard. 

She watched her mom carefully that evening. Her Mum made pasta with a creamy alfredo sauce. It was fantastic, and her mum said "don't thank me thank your grandmother next time you see her. She gave me a big stack of her recipe cards claiming that she didn't have much opportunity to use them anymore. The recipes were meant for a family of four however so there was some leftover pasta."

Hannah dug in surprising herself at her appetite. She continued to watch her mom while shoveling in mouthfuls of creamy pasta covered sauce. She was eating a heaping plate of pasta smothered with sauce. Her momfinally stopped for a moment and remarked, “Grandma's recipe is good isn't it?” 

Hannah muttered a yes but couldn't bring herself to confront the issue of it possibly being the cause of her mothers recent weight gain. Hannah herself felt her clothes get tighter as she ate but was blissfully unaware that she too was gaining weight due to her Grandmother rich recipes.

Hannah's mum watched her daughter eat with gusto. 

_“Well_”, she thought to herself. _"My daughter is eating well I must continue to try out Grandma's recipes."_ 

When Grandma had given her the recipes she had casually remarked that the food was quite rich and that skinny Hannah may even gain a few pounds. This was fine by Hannah's mum since she was concerned her thin daughter might have an eating disorder. 

As Hannah stood up at the end of the meal and helped to clear the plates she stretched and her tank top lifted to reveal the curve or her bloated belly. She went to watch TV and wasn't surprised when her mother came in with pie for each of them that she also said was one of Grandma's recipes. Hannah despite feeling very full from her large lunch and dinner dutifully accepted the pie and couldn't resist helping herself to seconds before going to sleep.

Over the next week I noticed that Hannah's clothes were getting increasingly tight. Her mum clothes were also far too tight. Hannah confided in me that her mum had admitted to shrinking both their clothes in the dryer and that they would have to buy completely new wardrobes that weekend. I could tell that Hannah was excited by this idea. She even pulled up her top to reveal how much her mother had “shrunk her jeans”. Her small belly was bulging over the waistband as she sat, no longer flat or toned. I tralized her Mom was fibbing but was entranced by the possibilities. 

Hannah's mum looked on as her daughter came out of the dressing room in a low rise size 6 pair of designer jeans. She lifted her top and twirled showing her mother the way they hugged her waist. She didn't remember her daughter having those small love handles or the way her lower belly bulged slightly over her jeans. She smiled inwardly and thought to herself that Grandma's cooking must be making it's mark. It didn't occur to her that it was also making it's mark on her as well. 

Hannah's mum said they looked nice and then surreptitiously switched them for a size 8 pair. She bought a size 10 pair as well of the same design without Hannah noticing. Next they went to a bra store since Hannah had mentioned that her bra was also feeling very tight. Her mum confirmed this with a glance noticing the small bulge of fat where the straps dug under her arms. Hannah's small perky breasts were getting too big for her bra. 

Hannah left her mum and went into talk to the sales girl who she guessed was about 25 years old. The girl told Hannah that she would have to fitted and to come into the fitting room. There she asked Hannah to remove her jacket and shirt. Hannah was left standing in only her bra and her old jeans which were digging into her waist uncomfortably. Nothing was lost on the sales girl and she noticed that Hannah had the look of a girl who had recently gained 10-15 lbs. 

She took out her measuring tape and wrapped it around Hannah's ribcage just below her breasts and then measured around her breasts themselves. She then remarked to Hannah that she was certainly in need of a new bra since she now needed a C cup. Hannah bent over to get her tank top on the bench she had left it on and the sales girl smirked to herself as her belly bunched over the waist band forming a small role. She couldn't help thinking _this girl will be back soon in need of a bigger bra. _

While Hannah was trying on new bra's her mum was picking out her own designer jeans. She was surprised to find that her usual size was far to tight and that she needed to go up two sizes to get a comfortable fit. When she confronted the sales girl with this fact the girl sympathetically remarked that designer jean sizes were always being tweaked. It was obvious to her that Hannah's mum had packed on 10-15 lbs fairly recently with the brunt of it ending up around her middle. 

Hannah met up with her mum and couldn't resist boasting about her new cup size. Hannah's mum felt a surge of pride for her daughter who was quickly becoming a woman and said that they should celebrate by going somewhere nice for lunch. They ended up at an Italian restaurant and since they were both very hungry ordered an appetizer of garlic bread. 

For a main course Hannah had chicken Parmesan and her mum had fettuccine Alfredo. They ate and talked and were enjoying themselves. They finished their meal and were promptly asked by their waiter if they wanted desert. They both looked at the menu and then Hannah ordered the cheesecake and her mum the carrot cake. They both finished their deserts easily.

I was looking forward to seeing Hannah's in her new wardrobe. I told her she looked nice at which she blushed and told me how much more comfortable these clothes were. At lunch that day she pulled out a tupper ware container filled with pasta in a rich meat sauce. She dug in and I watched taking delight in the way she demolished her meal. 

She remarked that since her new clothes hadn't shrunk in the wash she had more room to eat and tucked into a piece of pie for desert. I was really amazed by how much food she was putting away. She leaned back and rubbed her tummy. Her tummy had expanded and bulged out over her new jeans slightly. She smiled contentedly and told me that she liked eating with me. I said that I enjoyed her company. She invited me over to dinner that night. I was a bit nervous about eating with her mum who was a teacher in the school but of course I agreed to come and was ecstatic. 

That evening as I tasted the stew and home made bread her mother had made I began to understand how Hannah appetite had developed. I ended up stuffed despite my attempts at moderation the food was so tasty. 

Hannah's mum positively glowed at my praise and proudly brought out a large chocolate cake for desert. The cake was so rich I managed only a small piece. I watched Hannah as she cut off a big slice and devoured it. I noticed that she had unbuttoned her newly purchased jeans and that her belly was pushing down the zipper so that her panties showed and her tank top rode up slightly to reveal the curve of her belly. Her mum of course was oblivious to this sitting at the other side of the table. 

Finally Hannah declared her self stuffed and as her mother went into the kitchen to clean up I helped Hannah up and we made it to the couch where she plopped down and cradled her belly with both hands. I watched her and she said apologetically to me that I must think she was a pig. Of course I denied this to Hannah and told her I thought that girls should have a healthy appetite and that I wasn't interested in girls who simply picked at their food. 

At this she smiled at me and leaned forwards and brushed her lips against mine in a gentle kiss. My hand found her belly and I gave it gentle massage. She relaxed against the couch, content. When her mother returned I excused myself thanked her for the wonderful meal and made my way home.

My parents weren't concerned about where I had been since I often hung out at a friends place after school. My twin sister noticed my bloated belly and gave it a playful poke remarking that someone ate well tonight. My twin was 22 minutes younger then me and I generally ignored her. I knew that some of my friends found her attractive. She was 5'7 and had shoulder length brown hair her body had some curves but her breasts were small and she didn't have broad hips. She told me she weighed 127 lbs. I went to bed. I was annoyed that she had noticed my bloated belly.

Next week I invited Hannah over to meet my parents. My parents were excited and put on a lavish spread of food. Hannah arrived and looked good. Her clothes fit her and didn't dig in anywhere. However she was definitely filling out her curves more than she had a month ago. We exchanged pleasantries until Hannah's belly growled and gave away her appetite. My mother had made homemade pizza with pasta and garlic bread. We all dug in. 

I observed that Hannah began with a modest portion and finished it quickly and helped herself to seconds. Then thirds. This was lost on my mother who was too caught up in the conversation. I leaned back in my chair and peaked under the table at Hannah's waist. I was rewarded with a view of her belly curving out over her jeans. Her shirt had ridden up slightly under the table and I could see that there was a thin layer of fat now on her belly. 

My mother brought out desert which was a big carrot cake she had baked. She smiled at Hannah and gave her a big slice. Hannah took a bite and let out an exclamation of delight. Mother just smiled and cut her another piece when she finished. My sister also had another piece I thought that she must be feeling left out since Hannah was getting all the attention. 

At last we were finished and we got up and headed to the couch to relax and watch a movie. My parents left us and my sister headed for her room. I looked over Hannah, her tummy had a noticeable bulge in it when she stood and she cradled her belly during the movie.


----------



## softness (Dec 15, 2012)

*Chapter 2 - Hannah's Growing Influence on my Sister*

The next morning my sister came down for breakfast. I asked her how she liked Hannah. 

She replied, I like her but she's going to get fat if she eats as much as she did last night. 

I bodded and smiled. Some guys don't want a twig as a girlfriend and anyway I saw you take a second helping of cake as well. 

She looked at me knowingly and said, You mean you want her to get fat?. 

This conversation was becoming awkward and I needed a way out. I played the age card and said lamely, you're still so young, perhaps you'll understand in a few years. 

She stared at me quizzically but didn't say anything else and stood up grabbing a couple of pop tarts and headed off to school. 

Hannah and I started to hang out regularly after school. At her house we would watch TV and her mother would bring out food. At my house we would sit on the couch and talk. My sister would sometimes join us and I noticed that she seemed to worship Hannah, Although this was most likely because Hannah had given her the shrunken old low rise designer jeans (size 6) which my mum wouldn't buy her. 

I couldn't help but notice that my sister was eating more as well. I would see her bringing a bowel of ice cream to her room at night or a piece of pie. In the mornings she was eating toast with her cereal and sometimes yogurt as well. At dinner she started to have seconds and sometimes thirds. 

I said jokingly to my sister one evening after watching her eat three helpings of pasta that if she kept on eating that much she was going to get fat. She rolled her eyes at me (like she would ever get fat) and then explained that Hannah's old low rise jeans were a size bigger then she usually wore (six instead of 4) and so she was eating more to fit them better. 

To prove her point she lifted her shirt and showed me that the tops of her jeans, sticking two fingers under the waistband showing that they were a bit loose (in fact she had gained nearly 10 lbs by this time and was 137 lbs), I noticed that her belly looked soft. 

Two weeks went by and my sister continued to eat a lot. My sister loved her low rise jeans and they were beginning to show the effects of her improved appetite. I noticed that she filled them out now like they were painted on and she now unbuttoned them after meals and didn't bother doing them back up when she go up just flopped down on the couch. 

Now it was my turn to give her a hard time and I would give her belly a poke after meals and joke that she was going to get fat if she kept it up. I asked her if they were still too loose and she glared at me picking up the bowel of ice cream she was eating and going to her room. 

Hannah's mum came around to pick up Hannah and my sister answered the door. Hannah's mum recognized the designer jeans she was wearing as once belonging to Hannah. She also recognized that the jeans were unbuttoned and that my sisters belly looked bloated. 

She said hello and then quietly whispered to avoid embarrassing my sister that Hannah had some more jeans that were a bit bigger (size 8's) and would she like them (these were the extra sizes she had bought for Hannah to grow into). My sister realized that her jeans were getting too tight was ecstatic and agreed at once. She also realized that her jeans were unbuttoned and blushed struggling to do up the button aware of her belly gently bulging over. 

Hannah's mum said "but there is one condition: don't tell Hannah."

My sister agreed at once. 

My parents had also noticed that my sister's jeans were looking a bit tight. My Dad just thought that she was just growing up and my mom thought that she was still thin and didn't want to put pressure on her daughter by bringing up the fact that she had gained some weight. When my sister got Hannah's next size up (size 8's) old designer jeans they naturally assumed that she had lost the weight since her clothes were fitting her properly again. 

Hannah needed a new bra and told her mum. She and her mum were close and she pulled off her tank top and her mom inspected her chest and agreed that she did need a new bra noting that her torso was now covered in a layer of fat and she had a belly that was pooched over her jeans about an inch. 

She would soon be ready to move up to size 12 since her jeans were beginning to dig into her waist which looked very soft. Her belly button looked deep and soft as well. Her mother would then give the size 10's to my sister to grow into (although she was still growing into the size 8's at this point). 

At the bra store in the mall the salesgirl smiled at Hannah recognizing her as she entered. Once again she asked Hannah to remove her shirt. The salesgirl's hands trembled as they brushed against Hannah's skin more often than was necessary. She marveled at the softness of Hannah's skin. Hannah now needed a C cup. 

Hannah's belly rumbled and the salesgirl looked down at her soft belly covered in a layer of fat and remarked that she must be hungry. Hannah grinned at her and said that she was starving. The sales girl couldn't help but playfully give Hannah's soft tummy a pat and remark, You should go and eat then, we are finished here. 

Hannah left the store and wondered at the pat that the salesgirl had given her tummy. She thought to herself _I must be putting on some weight_. 

She then noticed a Saint Cinnamon and feeling hungry bought a couple of cinnamon rolls. She ate them both on the way home in the car and her mom noticed that her daughter had icing sugar around her lips as she walked in. She also noticed the bulge in Hannah's lower belly. Ignoring the icing sugar she said, I have made some lunch if you want it. 

Hannah was feeling a bit full but decided that a sandwich would be a good idea. 

*Summer*

It was June and the weather was getting hot. Since we had a pool I was looking forward to having Hannah over for a swim. Hannah and I had been seeing each other after school now for a couple of months during which time she had steadily gained weight. Hannah tried on her old bikini and couldn't get it to the top of her thighs. 

She laughed and told her mother that evening. Her mother agreed that they had most likely been shrunk in the wash with her old designer jeans. But Hannah knew that she had put on a few pounds; she was just oblivious to the actual number. 

My sister was still eating a lot and I thought her face looked noticeably fuller as did her hips and ass. However since her low rise jeans (now size 10 up from 6) still fit her I wasn't sure what to make of this. One afternoon after school I realized that my sister was in the pool swimming. I decided to surprise her and jump in as well. My old shorts fit me albeit they were a little more snug around the waist then I remember. 

My sister noticed me just before I jumped and squealed in surprise. The pool was only 4 feet deep and my sister was standing so I couldn't help but notice that her breasts were far too big for her bikini top (about the size of a grape fruits) which was digging into her flesh. We splashed each other until we grew tired of it she was breathing hard and I told her I was getting out. She watched me and her eyes widened when she saw my belly bunch as I stepped up the ladder. I looked down at my belly ruefully and said to her, I guess I have gotten a bit chubby. 

At this she smiled and reached for the ladder. As she stepped up on the ladder I noticed for the first time her new belly which she had never had before hanging over her very tight bikini bottoms by around 4 inches. Her bikini bottoms also showed her love handles off and there was a crease of fat above her hips near her back. 

She said, see you are not the only one who has gotten chubby. 

With that she playfully slapped her belly and I watched it wobble. I was taken aback at my sisters gain and asked, How much have you gained. 

She said nonchalantly, "27 lbs or so. 

This put her at a chubby 154 lbs. That was when she told me about Hannah's mum and the pants and I understood how she had gained so much weight without me really noticing. I also thought of what a shrewd woman Hanna's mother was. Then she said, Time for a snack belly! 

With that she gave her stomach an affectionate pat and headed inside to change and eat. I said, So you aren't trying to lose weight?

She grinned at me and I noticed that her smile formed dimples now and replied that she didn't want to be a twig and gave me a knowing look. I watched my sister walk inside noticing that the top of her thighs were rubbing together and thought that my sister was certainly not going to be confused for a twig anymore.

Hannah came over the following day. She changed clothes but continued self consciously staying wrapped in her towel. I had weighed myself and discovered that hanging out with Hannah for the past three months had added 14 lbs to me most of it going to my softening waist line. 

Hannah's eyes quickly found the bulge in my waist and she smiled at me and dropped her towel. My jaw must have dropped because she rolled her eyes and came towards me and hugged my pressing her scantily clad body against mine so that the flesh of her belly compressed against mine and I was aware of her breasts squeezing against my chest. 

My hands found her bottom and gave it a squeeze and she shrieked and jumped playfully into the pool. I followed and we had a splashing war. Afterwards we were famished she especially so. Since my parents were out for the evening we ordered a couple of pizzas. Much to my chagrin my sister was still around but she and Hannah were friends so I didn't tell her to get lost. 

My sister was wearing her low rise jeans although she was getting too chubby for the size 10's. Yes, it dawned on me that my sister was getting to be a chubby girl. I watched as she matched Hannah slice for slice. When I started to rub Hannah's belly to help her eat more. My sister exclaimed that this wasn't fair. 

I told her to find a man to rub it for her. She looked slightly hurt at this and undid her jeans and began to massage her belly herself. Suddenly and overwhelming desire to know who weighed more came over me. I told them and they decided to humor me and we headed for the bathroom. 

Hannah stripped off to nothing but her bra and panties her belly curving out proudly in front of her. Her torso enveloped in a layer of soft new fat. The hint of a double chin forming and her thighs touching. She stepped gingerly onto the scale as the digital readout spat out 157 lbs. 

Next was my sister's turn. I was strangely proud of my sister for gaining weight on her own against societies expectations of a girl her age. She was strong willed. I was a bit shy at looking at her in her underwear but reasoned that I had seen her in a bikini a few days ago. She took off her pants and I noticed that she had the beginning of cellulite forming on her upper thighs. Next she took off her shirt and her breasts had clearly outgrown the bra she was wearing and her belly looked very soft. She had marks on the side of her belly which I assumed were stretch marks. 

Hannah upon seeing her undressed traced my sister's body with her index finger pressing slightly to feel the fat give beneath her finger. She also also traced my sister's stretch marks and asked her why she hadn't told her about them since she had some lotion that prevented them. Finally my chubby sister stepped on the scale and the readout read 154. 

Hannah gave a little cheer and said, I win. I'm fatter than you."

My sister playfully punched Hannah in her belly and Hannah doubled over in mock pain revealing a large number of rolls as she did so. 

I noticed that summer was treating my sister well. Already being 18 she landed a job at the local restaurant as a waitress. This meant that she could stay up late, sleep in, lounge around all afternoon and then go to work. I was working at a summer camp during the day but didn't start until 10 in the morning. This allowed me time in the morning to relax and time in the evening with Hannah. 

Hannah was working as a secretary in a small Law firm since she hoped to become a lawyer. She and her mom had to go shopping she told me to get stylish law firm outfits. My Dad was working long hours at his office and my mom got a lot of holiday over the summer but she liked to spend it relaxing reading. 

Mom had noticed that my sister was putting on weight a few months ago. She had decided not to say anything especially when her clothes started to fit again (thanks to Hannah's mum). However she couldn't not say anything when she saw my sister in her old bikini. She sat down with her (my sister still hadn't changed) and said that it was normal for girls to gain some weight at this age. While she said this she looked down at my sisters belly which rested on her thighs. 

"Don't you think you should cut back a bit" she queried as she gently pinched the fat on her daughters belly. My sister defended herself saying that she might be a bit chubby now but she wasn't fat she just needed clothes that fit her properly. 

My mother shrugged, deciding apparently that it was most likely just a phase she would grow out of. They went shopping together and bought my sister nearly an entirely new wardrobe. My sister was clever enough to switch all the sizes to one up from what she really needed so that she there was some room for growing into them. My mother was a little shocked that her little girl needed size 10's (which she was exchanging for 12's without her mothers knowledge). 

Hannah had grown used to the role of secretary at a law firm and found it pretty easy. She would generally go out for lunch with the other secretaries and while they watched what they ate, Hannah ordered whatever she felt like generally with dessert. Needless to say after a month or so of work her blouses were growing tight and her skirts shorter, the material struggling to cover her growing bottom. She liked the new feeling of her belly resting on her thighs especially in a skirt. There were often snacks around the office and as an intern she was encouraged to help herself to them which she did. 

I would see my sister briefly in the mornings when I was about to go to work and she was just rolling out of bed. She would generally stumble down stairs in her pajamas which were shorts and a loose T-shirt and cook a big stir fry for herself. Her T-shirt showed the outline of her small potbelly pressing over her shorts. She would then lounge around the pool and work on her tan.

It was Saturday in mid July. Summer was in full swing. And Hannah's figure was also looking fuller as she finished up her Chinese food we had ordered for dinner and stifled a belch. Her figure had blossomed. Everything about her was bigger. She had needed a new bathing suit and I was glad to see she had bought another bikini. Her hips had grown and so had her breasts. Her arms were soft and wobbled. She had a definite double chin that made her face look incredibly cute. 

My sister was coming along too. She lay on her customary lounge chair poolside. Her right had dipped absent mindidly into a bag of chips lying next to her as she mechanically shoveled them into her mouth. 

"Hey, I thought to myself. My little sister is now fat! 

It was true. Her belly was big and soft and jutted out in an arc as she lay. Her thighs had cellulite on them and were looking fat and her hips had broadened so that she now had quite a big ass. Her bikini bottoms dug into the fat around her hips. 

Hannah playfully crept up on her and gave her shoulders a massage slowly moving her hands down her back to massage her hips and then moving them around to cup her lower belly. Then she said, I have a declaration to make: You're little sister is officially no longer little; she has become fat! 

At this my sister struggled into a sitting position and her belly formed three large rolls I marveled at how soft and flabby she had made herself. She then grinned looking down at her belly which rested on her thighs grinning broadly saying, Let's order some pizza to celebrate. 

"Sure," I said to my not so little any more sis, "but first I am curious to know just how much you weigh now."

Hannah and my sister and I walked to the bathroom where Hannah first stepped on the scale. The digital display flashed 174 lbs. And she jumped off the scale and hugged me and I felt her delicious curves start enclose me as I squeezed her. 

My sister watched on still eating from the bag of chips. Does she ever stop? I thought to myself. She stepped on the scale and the digital scale jumped to 180 lbs. 

She grinned broadly and then declared "I am the fattest now!" With that she grabbed a handful of her belly with both hands and gave it a victory shake. 

Hannah ran her hands over my sisters body. I watched on. Then my sister gave me a hug and I had to take a step back to stop myself from falling over and felt her body against mine. I could still remember the thin shy little girl she was 6 months ago and I couldn't help but marvel at the voluptuous girl she had become. 

Next to my surprise the girls both turned to look at me. I tried to back down since I didn't really want to step on the scale but they would have none of it. With a gentle shove they pushed me towards the scale and I stepped on it and my sister read out the numbers leaning over to see past her belly and boobs. I realized that my belly was obstructing my view. 

I knew that I had gained some weight. 6 months ago I had been 175 but I was still surprised when the scale landed on 214. A gain of 39 lbs in total. 

My sister grinned at me gave my gut a playful punch her fist sinking into the layer of fat that rested their and said, "Oh my chubby brother you had no idea did you? All those times when I gave you some food as well, a bowel of chips, a chocolate bar, an extra serving at supper when you didn't ask for it. "

I looked at her and said in disbelief, You fattened me up on purpose. 

"Oh yes," she said "it was easy. "

"But why?" I asked and she looked at Hannah and who looked embarrassed. 

Hannah admitted, It was my idea. I wanted you to be softer and more cuddly. 

You could have just asked me, I said. 

"But what if you said no?" she responded

Then I asked my sister if she had just gained weight as a diversion. She said at first she just wanted to fit Hannah's jeans, but then she said yes, Hannah had asked her to fatten me up and she had noticed that I ate more with my sister eating too. She admitted that she really enjoyed the feeling of her softer belly and thighs and boobs. 

"Hannah's mum had those pants in different sizes and it just seemed natural and EASY. It was like my body wanted to gain weight.I'm not sure I could have stopped if I wanted to it was so easy to just eat and I so I just sat around and ate and my body got fat. Look at me now!"She grabbed a big roll of fat on her belly, I am a fat girl. It feels so good. 

At this Hannah reached over and wrapped an arm around my sister and they embraced each other.

Hannah's mum was eating less because her daughter was eating more. No longer were there any left overs from Grandma's recipes. This meant that Hannah's mum wasn't gaining any more weight. 

Hannah and her mum went over to see Grandma regularly and she had been pleased when she noticed that her daughter and granddaughter were gaining weight. She watched her granddaughter at dinner eat seconds and thirds of each dish before finally declaring herself full. Her grandmother commented that it was good to see that she had a healthy appetite. 

Hannah s,ileed, acknowledging how much she enjoyed eating. She then started to tell her Grandmother about how she had needed to get a new wardrobe because her mom had shrunk her clothes in the wash. At this, her mom gave her grandmother a warning glance and she understood right away what had actually happened. 

Her Grandmother commented saying, your clothes are fitting you well now? 

Hanna replied, they are tight right now because I just ate but yes they fit like they used to and she pulled up her shirt to show her Grandmother what she pretended was her flat stomach but was actually a bloated belly covered in a layer of soft fat. 

Her Grandmother said that she looked lovely and meant it. Hannah was pleased by the compliment. 

The visits continued and Grandma continued to notice that her granddaughter was getting to be an ever more chubby young woman. She asked if she had found a man who liked her and Hannah told her all about me. 

Hannah would often come alone to visit her Grandmother and as they talked she would snack on the ever available plate of cookies and jug of milk. Grandmother of course unbeknown to Hannah put cream in with the milk and baked the cookies with lard. Hannah would mindlessly eat her way through the entire plate of cookies and most of the milk. 

Her Grandmother generally kept the little room where she lived very warm and Hannah would end up taking off her sweatshirt if she was wearing one which afforded her Grandmother with a good look at her belly when her shirt rode up. 

My sister was 180 lbs and she was fat. I noticed that she had become lazier and disliked getting up from the couch or lounge chair by the pool. She also got bossier and began ordering me to bring her food. I was in awe of my sister's new fat form and found myself bringing her food whenever she requested it. 

Often Hannah would also bring my sister food. My sister had given up wearing low rise jeans sometime ago and instead wore black lycra stretch leggings with a shirt. Her bottom had become very wide and her belly curved out in front of her and looked very soft. She had a permanent double chin and chubby cheeks, her upper arms were fat and she couldn't go up the stairs without puffing. She had began wrapping herself in multiple towels when she got out of the shower because one towel couldn't wrap around her. Although she had other friends her food-sharing friend Hannah had become her closest. 

I noticed that Hannah would often feed her and rub her belly on the couch. My sister was fat and getting fatter. She was still working a couple of evenings a week at the restaurant and the manager liked her so gave her a free meal everyday which she never missed. In October she told me she was over 200 lbs. She then plopped on the couch and told me to bring her some cookies and milk. 

I returned with the box of cookies and the jug of milk. I watched as she ate the entire package and drank a liter of milk. She then gave a contented sigh rubbed her belly and said that she really like the feeling of being fat. I said that it was just as well because she was a really fat girl. As I grabbed a cookie and and took a big bite I noticed that my sister was watching me and she was grinning. We both knew why but I played innocent.


----------



## jdpoodoo (Dec 21, 2012)

your story is shaping up well (pun intended) I'm interested in knowing more about the sisters motivation to gain and to see Hanna and the main characters define themselves to one another.


----------



## JimBob (Dec 21, 2012)

Have you thought about naming the sister? Having to read "My Sister" over and over I'd quite distracting.


----------



## Supermax1200 (Jan 20, 2013)

Will you be finishing this? I really like this story and would love to see more...


----------



## softness (Jan 28, 2013)

I have no intention of adding more to this story at the moment. I could continue until Hannah is a completely immobile blob but that's not my style. I hope I have provided enough details for you're imagination to take this story further if you wish. I can see that not naming the sister could get annoying but it didn't occur to me when I wrote it. Thanks for the comments.


----------

